# igf-1 des log



## Kirk B (Jan 7, 2014)

ok I got this awhile ago before the holidays and I just haven't started it untill yeaterday cause I was busy shiped great fast and secure.

So this was def good I could tell I used 40mcg the firstday and was a little light headed and I put down a carb and sugar drink and was fine the muscle feels good after the workout I pin no PIP, and feel pumped up after for a long time I hope that this continues  cause you know how when you workout your muscles are pumped up then an hour later they look flat lol well this had it feeling pumped for over an haour so I hope to feel pumped up all day long that would be great. def gtg will keep you guys posted


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 7, 2014)

very kuhl. 
love DES... very interested


----------



## Lift-on (Jan 7, 2014)

Igf always creates great pump and Des is a heavy hitter. There's nothing better than getting a huge pump in the gym. Hope it continues to go well for u. Ill b watching


----------



## Christsean (Jan 8, 2014)

Following your log Bro!! I got the same response with mine.  Looks like it's going to be some good stuff!!


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 9, 2014)

ok did back and bi's today and this was at 6 pm and i did 20mcg in each bicep and still feel pumped up good shit def going to get more of this thanks to HCP for giving me the chance to run this and log for them the products is awesome


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 19, 2014)

ok i missed chest day last week on here filling it out i did incline bench and in cline flys, and also tris to i hit the des in upper chest felt pumped alot longer  and today i did back and bi's  i always hit bi's lol cause i want them bigger  and it's hours later and feel a good pump still so this is def awesome and there igf-1 des is gtg for sure


----------



## Christsean (Jan 19, 2014)

How you liking it so far brother?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meathead96 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in for this. Def like to see how your results are with it.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 19, 2014)

Subbed.


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 28, 2014)

ok pinned today and a few other days def gtg like i said I feel more pumped alot longer then usual with this stuff is def gtg loving the igf des right now one of my new fav peps for rats responding well to this


----------

